# What are your fears and frustrations, what's holding you back?



## pushthrough (Sep 25, 2013)

*deleted*.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Read the rules stickied on the the first page and throw up a video to get people to vote/care.

Edit: I'm feeling nice today. So here you go --> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why isn't there a spot of Pterodactyl attacks? Biggest fear when snowsliding!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why isn't there a spot of Pterodactyl attacks? Biggest fear when snowsliding!


I thought it were snow sharks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sharks from sharknados


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Idiots. 


And sharks


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone finding my stashed bookback of goodies on the mountain


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Avalanches.... and inflatable hotdogs :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

gnarfaries on pow


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Its hard to maintain new tricks and perfect existing tricks when you don't get to ride much. Fucl


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

are you asking what are we actually afraid of or what is preventing us from progressing?


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

neni said:


> I thought it were snow sharks


The threat of snow sharks are not publicized enough.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> The threat of snow sharks are not publicized enough.


When neni posted that, I didn't realize there was an actual movie about snow sharks... :blink: Whaddaya know? Sharknado _isn't_ the stupidest movie ever made!


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine would be nervous, I wanted to go last season but the snow came so late.. this year it should be better.. but being a newbie I feel like I will be sticking out falling so many times.. I want to take lessons for sure.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

I only started boarding in Febuary and to start with, my progression was through the roof... Then it happened!

I was learning 180's and it was all going well until I messed up my set-up...
My board ended up in front of me like I was doing 1/4 of a back flip and I landed on the knuckle on my side braking 3 ribs...

Since then, I am having a hellish time to make my 180's and have been pulling out like doing a massive fakie!

It sucks!

That and the Snow Sharks!!! Lol...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*what am i afraid of??....*

NOT ENOUGH SNOW.

I have nightmares of an arid desert winter and a tumbleweed blows by...
i'm standing there holding my board and a tear drops from my eye like
that old "don't litter" indian commercial.

I swear it's true.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't had a serious wipe out in nearly ten years. So now I'm totally paranoid. Just talking about it makes me feel jinxed. I love to high-speed bomb it downhill...but since my foot surgery, I'm kind of freaked about over-doing it, so I hold back. I am fucking old (54), and one good fall could be the end of my riding. But I still hit up the diamonds at Kirkwood and Jay Peak. I just don't get much air anymore.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Afraid of a skier doing a yard sale in front of me and getting a ski pole to the ass, that should be everyone's fear.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BigAL said:


> Afraid of a skier doing a yard sale in front of me and getting a ski pole to the ass, that should be everyone's fear.


just don't stop and bend over...its only a skier


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I've already blown my knee and broke a wrist. Neither of them snowboarding, but skateboarding...... so i guess that's where my biggest limitations come from. The fear of re-blowing that knee is what makes me set my own limits.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> I've already blown my knee and broke a wrist. Neither of them snowboarding, but skateboarding...... so i guess that's where my biggest limitations come from. The fear of re-blowing that knee is what makes me set my own limits.


But fooked up foot came from beach volleyball, not snowboarding. Years of living barefoot or in flip flops. Totally destroyed my arches.


----------



## HughJayness (Nov 1, 2013)

Anybody have advice for flips? I want to learn how to be comfortable with flips. (rodeo/trampoline-style backflip)

I can land about 3/4 backflips when practicing on a tramp, but I know I don't naturally tuck on the trampoline, which I was told you always have to do on a board.

When on a board, I think I could get the rotation of the flip. Except, I don't know how I'd do with adjusting for the angle of the landing. What I mean is... I feel like I'd be flipping at the angle of the jump itself, while not being able to position myself in the air for the landing.

I'm planning on doing a lot of airbag practice this season before I balls up and commit to a real flip. But... an airbag is a flat 90 degree landing... not a 40 degree or whatever landing from a jump. 

Does this adjustment come naturally? Or do you have to practice to make up for that extra leveling-out rotation?

Thanks!


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

HughJayness said:


> Anybody have advice for flips? I want to learn how to be comfortable with flips. (rodeo/trampoline-style backflip)
> 
> I can land about 3/4 backflips when practicing on a tramp, but I know I don't naturally tuck on the trampoline, which I was told you always have to do on a board.
> 
> ...


throw it and land in some deep pow....don't try it on a groomed run, ESPECIALLY in wi.......you'll break your f'n neck


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> throw it and land in some deep pow....don't try it on a groomed run, ESPECIALLY in wi.......you'll break your f'n neck


+10,000. I know I'd be a lot more eager start jumping if I knew I was landing in waist deep pow.


----------



## HughJayness (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a second idea. I have a friend who is big into moto X, and he said he'd loan me a neck brace and helmet from his moto x suit if I were to start flipping.

Will this save my neck if I land head down on a groomed run?

This would really make me feel invincible if I had that along with me.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

HughJayness said:


> I have a second idea. I have a friend who is big into moto X, and he said he'd loan me a neck brace and helmet from his moto x suit if I were to start flipping.
> 
> Will this save my neck if I land head down on a groomed run?
> 
> This would really make me feel invincible if I had that along with me.


hell no bro....just wait till we get a nice amount of snow, find a hill, grab your shovel and some friends and pile up a shit load of snow and build a jump....
spend the day workin' on the timing and stuff there then take it to the resort...
you'll be glad you did, it'll give you better understanding and the basic skills to try it without a pow landing.
you're young and think you're invincible.....but you're not
just cuz you have a neck brace and a helmet doesn't mean another part of your body couldn't get thrashed. Not tryin' to scare you, just want you to be safe and progress the SMART way.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

HughJayness said:


> I have a second idea. I have a friend who is big into moto X, and he said he'd loan me a neck brace and helmet from his moto x suit if I were to start flipping.
> 
> Will this save my neck if I land head down on a groomed run?
> 
> This would really make me feel invincible if I had that along with me.


not to mention that if you come up short on a groomed run you'll probably bust your board....:dizzy:


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

No snow on the mountain is my biggest fear. It looks like that might be this season in SoCal


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

FR4NKY said:


> No snow on the mountain is my biggest fear. It looks like that might be this season in SoCal


guess you didn't check the forecast this week


----------



## HughJayness (Nov 1, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> not to mention that if you come up short on a groomed run you'll probably bust your board....:dizzy:


That already happened with tamedogs last season... I filled the core with shredded napkins and marine epoxy. I just viced it down for like 3 days to solidify.:thumbsup:


----------

